# 'Orchids in the Park' Show and Sale, SF, CA



## Leo_5313 (Sep 15, 2012)

I went to to San Francisco Orchid Society's Orchids in the Park Show and Sale this morning (going on Sep 15 and 16, 2012) at the County Fair Building in the Golden Gate Park. 

Within several minutes after the I walked in (I arrived 15 minutes after the door opened at 10 am), all the Phrag. Fritz Schomburg were gone, but I managed to get one! I am very happy with it! It is deep pink and comes with a flower and a bud! I tried my best to reproduce the actual color in the pics below. 

I also got a bellatulum- my first and only bella so far and of course, I had to purchase at least one standard complex. Nowadays, I like henryanum's influence in standard complexes- the pink pouch is likely coming from henryanum. This cross is (green complex x henryanum x green complex). This is its first flower, opened not long ago, and there is another bud coming. Hope that in next blooming, the shape (especially the petals- hope that they will flatten out later) will improve- but I love the color combination!

All plants were purchased from Dean at Paphiness. He has many phrags and paphs (to note many Doll's Kobold are in bloom)! I looked for the cross that produced the white phrag that Dean posted in Ebay a while ago that some of us (including me) were bidding on but did not win- he did not have any one like that- there was, however, one very similar in shape, but it was light blush pink- not sure if it was from the same cross.

I also saw other kovachii hybrids in buds for sale by another vendor and also an incredible Paph. Iantha Stage, which I was tempted to get.


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 16, 2012)

Very nice aquisitions!!!! Are they 1 growth plants? and, a good Iantha Stage would be nice too  !!! Jean


----------



## mormodes (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm going tomorrow, Sunday. It was that or the car show in San Ramon/Alamo on Hartz Blvd.


----------



## Leo_5313 (Sep 16, 2012)

JeanLux said:


> Very nice aquisitions!!!! Are they 1 growth plants? and, a good Iantha Stage would be nice too  !!! Jean




The bella has one growth, the Fritz has one mature growth and a tiny new growth, the bulldog has a mature and a medium growths.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Sep 16, 2012)

Lovely color on the Fritz Schomburg - and the flower is so flat.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 16, 2012)

Good purchases, Leo!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 16, 2012)

Yay besseae hybrids! Dean gets his plant from OZ and I heard Terry has skads of besseae crosses that should be light/pale. Did you get any photos from the Show and Sale?


----------



## Leo_5313 (Sep 17, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Yay besseae hybrids! Dean gets his plant from OZ and I heard Terry has skads of besseae crosses that should be light/pale. Did you get any photos from the Show and Sale?



Hi Eric, 
No. I did not get any pic from the show. I was there only for ~30 minutes.


----------



## nikv (Sep 17, 2012)

This was last weekend? Dang, I missed it!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 17, 2012)

Leo_5313 said:


> Hi Eric,
> No. I did not get any pic from the show. I was there only for ~30 minutes.



Oh well. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 22, 2012)

very nice!


----------



## eaborne (Sep 22, 2012)

Nice purchases!


----------

